# first roach colony



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

hi guys, for xmas my mum is buying me a roach "hotel" (see link)

Roach Hotel - Standard Set-Up

have you guys got any advice on keeping and breeding these bad-boys?

i have a rough idea ie:

stored in the dark,
kept at around 28-30c to maximise quality and not rush breeding
male to female ratio of around 1/3-4 to stop territorial issues

should i use a stat to regulate the heat in the hotel or should i just leave it on all the time??


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ratamahata said:


> hi guys, for xmas my mum is buying me a roach "hotel" (see link)
> 
> Roach Hotel - Standard Set-Up
> 
> ...


Firstly, that's quite expensive for the bits... I could buy more than that and would cost me between £20 and £30. For £70, you could get the equipment and loads of roaches  The main benefit being you don't have to think about it at least and he's already dealt with the vent side of things. When replacing egg trays, if only having one roach bin, you can probably get free replacements from a fruit and veg shop.

However, in answer to your questions... you seem to have the right idea already. I personally don't use a stat, but I keep an eye on things etc... I will be using a stat in the near future for peace of mind. I would have those temps as minimum temps and not let it get below 28 unless I wanted to slow breeding down - a little hotter is fine too if you want to help increase their activity and aslong as they can still thermo-regulate if they want to.

I don't store mine in the dark, but I do have them in the darker part of the room and often put a blanket over or something... I'm not sure they need it, but I like to try and give them some sense of night and day lol. Though the roach hotel is a nice dark box that will likely keep them content with light levels.

Depending on how many you have, they will likely be able to go at least a month without having to be cleaned out and until that time they smell very little - so keeping them in whatever room isn't normally a problem... though if you have loads it can sound like it's raining 

They are very easy to care for and they can survive a lot ... I took some into work to show some colleagues (trying to show them how they can be interesting and no need to be freaked out etc) and I left them in my draw over the weekend by accident. It was during last winter and the office, not being used over the weekend and without heating, would have probably been lucky to get above 15 degrees. All the roaches were alive and well when I returned on the Monday - I'd taken a small sample of babies and a couple of male and female. Not saying they would thrive in these temps, but they can take a lot.

The worst thing for them I've found is intense humidity.

Any other specific questions?

... check out http://www.theroachhut.co.uk/ website and their videos on youtube... not only helpful, but interesting.


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

Does seem pretty expensive bud, i seen a classified ad on here the other day, 30 pound for all the kit, and the colony along with it


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok.

Can you find where I can buy all this stuff seperatly then? I don't need any egg crates as I have like 20 at home. 

The reason I ask is because I would like to know exactly what I need. And I would really prefer a new set up.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

all you need is a big storage tub, cut a hole in the top and replace it with mesh for a vent.. stick in your egg cartons, have a hot end 30ish degrees C and a cold end put in fruit/veg a few times a week but take it out before it gets any fungi or mold as that can wipe out a colony and put in bug gel instead of water so they dont drown


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

I get ya.

I have these totes at work that have a "dual door" on top of them.. its basically a regular tub with twin doors that interlock. Would something like that do? Obviously I would still cut holes in it for vents. 

And say a very low wattage heat mat plus stat?


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

yeah that should work fine.. yeah when i do mine im planning a heat mat with a habistat matstat to keep one end at 30 C


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

where is the best place for me to buy the aqua crystals? i know that you shouldnt put water in with them and this is the best way to keep them hydrated


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

Ratamahata said:


> where is the best place for me to buy the aqua crystals? i know that you shouldnt put water in with them and this is the best way to keep them hydrated


and also, where would the heat mat be placed? inside or outside? top bootom or side? lol


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

People differ in their ways. For me I have the heat mat inside taped to the wall in the hot side. It is in my "hot cupboard" where my locusts are situated too, temps stay at the high 20's to low 30's and they are doing well. Only had them about 2 months but I can see they're multiplying well. I don't supply them with any water or bug gel, they seem to do fine getting there water from there veg and fruit.


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Ratamahata said:


> where is the best place for me to buy the aqua crystals? i know that you shouldnt put water in with them and this is the best way to keep them hydrated



That is way expensive the link you posted, I don't use water crystals they are messy and can get mold on too, I use fruits like oranges etc


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

TommyR said:


> That is way expensive the link you posted, I don't use water crystals they are messy and can get mold on too, I use fruits like oranges etc


I know, at first I thought it was reasonable but have been told otherwise now. Gna build my own for about 30 quid.

I have a 28watt heat mat that came with my BD set up that i dont use. Can I use the or is it too much heat?


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

that is very expensive in my eyes

i myself would go to staples or ikea for the box £10-15 for a good size rub

then ebay for a 47-11inch heatmat - £25

then i would go to halfords for the mesh £1.99

this is what i did 

hope this helps


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

i got a 35 litre tub from wilkinsons for £5, mesh for £1, already got a heat mat but doesnt need to be huge if you could the tub itself in a relativly warm place, could pick one up for £10, then some egg cartons.. you could do the whole thing yourself for £20-£25


----------

